# Dewalt Jobsite saw questions.



## mikeoleary (Aug 19, 2012)

Hi. I just got this Dewalt 744 jobsite saw, and I have a couple of questions about it.

The manual doesn't give any guidance about blade height when operating. Is there a standard for how high the blade should be above the workpiece?

Also, I bought an alignment tool that fits in the miter slot of the saw. Problem is, there is some sort of rough coating on the table top and inside the miter slot too. That roughness is giving me problems trying to accurately square the blade.

Would I screw up those miter slots if I tried to take the coating off?


----------



## Marco (Feb 21, 2009)

Blade height for safety is a little bit above the material you are cutting. 

For the roughness of the top and slot I don't know with out seeing or feeling it. Ideally you want them both smooth and coated with something like Johnson's Paste Wax. If I couldn't get them slick then would try removing the roughness by using the least abraisive material i could find. (Steel Wool?) So I wouldn't mar it in spots.


----------



## RTexasCwby (Mar 7, 2009)

The optimal rule of thumb for table saw blade height is the tallest tooth on your blade should rise above the work piece by half the tooth. Never the bottom of the tooth.


----------



## Maroonram (Jul 10, 2012)

*Saw blaqde height*

I was taught to set up the blade to the gullet between the teeth being just beneath the wood stock being cut.

If the table is solid steel I would sand it down with 220 grit sandpaper using an orbital sander and either one of the new solvents or kerosene. When the sanding is complete and your surface is clean I polish and buff with any paste wax. I think there are some special anti friction products out today that are supposed to be better than the paste wax. 

At that point your stock should slide easily over the table surface.


----------



## mikeoleary (Aug 19, 2012)

thanks, guys. My first cuts with the saw had a lot of tearout, despite having the new blade. My blade height was way higher than what you are describing.

I believe the table is made from aluminium, and maybe the textured coating is there for corrosion resistance and strengthening? No problems sliding material around on top of it, but I really want those miter slots as smooth as possible for a crosscut sled, etc.


----------

